

Show HN: We built a Continuous Delivery platform just for mobile developers - krohling
http://www.cisimple.com

======
krohling
Continuous Delivery is a process that automates builds, testing and deployment
for software. This saves developers a lot of time and helps improve the
quality of their app because tests are run so frequently. While there are a
lot of great solutions for web applications, there is really nothing that
works well for mobile.

We think there's a lot of value in building a service specifically focused on
solving problems for mobile developers. That's why we decided to build
cisimple. Please let us know what you think about the idea and if you want
immediate access to our beta email me at kevin [at] cisimple dot com.

Check out our recent article on TechCrunch <http://tcrn.ch/QnQbJJ>

Also, here's a post on why Continuous Delivery for mobile is different:
[http://cisimple.wordpress.com/2012/11/24/what-makes-
continuo...](http://cisimple.wordpress.com/2012/11/24/what-makes-continuous-
delivery-for-mobile-different/)

~~~
inevaexisted
site looks good looks like its still going through some polishing. FYI for the
Flash screencasts, if you're going to support mobile devices(with responsive
twitter bootstrap) then you might want to consider using html5 video too
otherwise you might miss converting visitors to customers.

